# mosquito size limit on walleye



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

they're putting a 15 inch size limit on the eyes up there,about damn time,always see amish and others keppin the little 11-12 inch cigars,sickins me.


----------



## Mosquitoeye (Apr 22, 2005)

Where did you hear that they are putting a size limit at mosquito??


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the amish really dont care or pay attention to the regs. not trying to offend anyone. but me personally i am gald they have a size limit because now all of those little fighters can grow. their wasalot of overfishing


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

If there is a new size limit on eyes at Mosquito, which I hope there is, it should be in the new rules and regulations booklet for this season. I believe last years changes were highlighted in red. Haven't got mine yet so I am unable to check.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if that's the case,i guess they forgot to put it in the regs


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

yaaaaaaa....it should be statewide i hope its true.


----------



## TommyD (May 1, 2005)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/fishing/fishregs/#state


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

I pulled up the regs and could'nt find it anywhere. I hope it's true, but i dont see where it states a 15in min. I think it would make it a nice fishery if even half the fish we catch would be over 15in.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i didnt see it either, what a great rule.....
hope it is true
its kinda sad seeing people leave with 10" walleyes


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I hope it is true also! I questioned some people at the boat ramp about keeping the 10" they had. They just said that they would be nice perch and they taste the same so what's the difference? They just laughed at me for questioning them.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Contact Causeway bait shop, they would know.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Isnt there a 15in limit on Berlin also. Seen some of the netting creeds and its low on small eyes. I think they estimated 70000 in Skeeter averagin from 15-22in.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that lake is so populated with eyes i would love t0 see what would happen in a couple of years.if that rule was in effect


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree with a statewide 15" limit on walleye. However I don't controll the ODNR nor am I a biologist. I don't assume they know everything but I'm sure they have their reasons. If you think the limit should be 15 just throw them back like I do. I'm sure enough of us throw back the small one's to have a positive effect.


I don't see a size limit for mosquito in the regs


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I hesitate to comment as I am primarily a panfishernan. I do keep walleye if I accidently catch one but I adhere to a personal 15 inch limit.

It does bother me to see others keeping undersize walleyes. Many a time on Mosquito I have seen strung up walleye smaller than the crappies in my cooler. I believe this stems from the fact that some like to brag " I got my limit ". I always wondered if these fish actually ever see a frying pan. Maybe they end up as fertilizer after all the bragging is done. Who knows ?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree with Tomb. That lake has always been a put and take fishery. Everybody needs to stop persecuting people who want to keep fish. If you, personally want to throw everything back under 15", do so. No sense getting upset about others choices. Amish have been keeping those perch size eyes since i can remember while fishing squito. I complained about it to the gamewarden 15 years ago and again a couple years ago. He told me " there's no size limit, so ANYBODY can keep their limit ". There's still lots of fish for all of us to catch. How about a closed season from April 1 to May 15 like we have over here in Pa.?  Except for Pymy, we cant keep any during the spawn period. Now that sux.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i agree with chaunc, if there are no laws broken and the fish get ate, whats the difference. i personally perfer smaller eyes and have kept 14in from squito and other lakes and ate them and not felt bad. i have alos thrown back bigger eyes.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

there is no size limit on mosquito


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Looked thru the regs and can find nothing! Berlin remains 15" but nothin' bout Mosquito!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Mosquito Creek Lake is the only public waters, that i know of, in Ohio, that doesn't have a size limit on walleye. If i'm wrong and they have added more lakes, would somebody that knows for sure, post here and tell us all, the names of them.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

chaunc,there are not a lot of walleye lakes in ohio,and the larger ones(except skeeter) do have a size limit.i'm not positive,but believe the only waters with no limit would be the various upground reservoirs,the ohio and other rivers that might possibly hold walleyes.
i don't have the names of all those waters,but it's easier to say that any water not listed in the regs as having a size limit would be included.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

west branch didn't, atleast from what i know, have a walleye length limit


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

berlin,cj brown,milton,mahoning river between berlin and milton,lake erie and tribs are the the waters with limits.if it's not on that list,there's no lmit.


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

my guess is most who don't care much about size wouldn't be too concerned about the limit either-just my $.02! I'm pro-15"-> keeper! and who came up with this "measurement" techniqueStraight from the regs.) 
********
"The measurement of the length of a fish is taken in a straight line from the utmost end of the snout with the *mouth closed* to the utmost end of the caudal (tail) fin when the *tail fin is compressed* so that the upper and lower lobes touch or overlap.
Measure fish with mouth closed and tail compressed to determine total length"


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I think that they classify lakes/rivers C&R for walleye or not based on natural reproduction that may be occurring. If I recall correctly, the DNR has documented some possible reproduction of walleyes in the lakes mentioned above - berlin, milton, erie. They must view the others as 'put and take' so the size limits are not as important as the quantity limits. I would think that a statewide length limit would be easier to enforce.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

chuckie whats wrong with the nose to a pinched tail for measuring???? Is there any better way?

Scott


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

As al did i also read the 2006 regs.... and see nothing mentiod... as Mosquoteye poste ealier... where did u hear of this..

and i think its a great idea!!! hope it does com true... and thoise few peons who keep 10" wont be laughin.... real jerks ... for Laughin @ you r common sense tigger!

Liquid Soap ... it was nice meeting @ the Rocky..... how did u do after i left..


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

from what I can see there is no size limit on mosquito at this point I looked on the Dnr wed site and fround nothing. It no in the reg's either. I strongly feel that a 15" limit is needed on the lake. when I was out their on the ice this past year I was guys keeping fish that couldn't have been more than 8-10 inches long. sad to see crap like that. But from what can tell no limit on the eye's out there. has anyone called the division 3 office to see whats up?


----------

